# 15 week old Puppy Schedule - Help Please :)



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I like that the times in the crate are broken up for potty breaks, but 9 hours (excluding sleeping time) of crate time seems excessive to me for a 4 month old puppy. 

Bear was only in his crate for the least amount of time manageable. If someone was home, Bear was out with us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3Furbabies (Apr 26, 2012)

We had our pup pretty much in his crate or pen as much if not more than you as we have a 4yr old lab and they wore each other out like no-ones business! However we didn't stick to any times at all except for breakfast/outside to toilet at about 6.45am as that's when my kids wake up without fail (even on weekends!!) as I'm a stay at home mum I let him out to toilet whenever I saw him give the signs and yes lunch and dinner were and are still never at the same times due to the different activities the kids do. 

It's great if you're the sort of person who can stick to times like that but id stress myself out thinking "I've left it too late for lunch..." "He's sleeping too long..." "I've gotta pick the kids up so no walk til I get back now..." I prefer the go with the flow kind of schedule.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I guess I'm curious as to why so many crate times; especially the evening one. I like to have the puppy out as much as possible. I crate only for the times when I can't be watching, otherwise the puppy is with me. I think they learn more and learn faster that way; about every day life. I would like to see more 'hang time' on your schedule.


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

I don't understand all the crate time either, my pup is 14
weeks old and barely in his crate, he will go in there on his own to nap but we only use the crate when we are not home other wise he is out with us at all times, hasn't had an accident in the house in 7 weeks I think that has helped him learn how to behave in the house. He has been a dream puppy for us!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We never followed a schedule other than for meals. The only time Hank was crated was at night and he was gated in the laundry room when we weren't home. The rest of the time he was with us, usually outdoors or in the kitchen (where we mostly hang out). Until he was potty trained, if I needed to do something in the carpeted areas of the house, he was gated in the kitchen.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That's what I did too, Willow. Goldens are meant to be part of the family rather than an object to be 'done with' and put away. I hope she lets her into the family more. They can't cuddle when they are in the crate.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a 15 week old foster pup and the only time he is crated is either when Im gone and at night to sleep. Are you home all day? Seems like a lot of crate time /kitchen time and not a lot of human contact. None of my personal dog spent that much time in crates as well.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What starts happening in your house at 7:30pm that you need to crate? Do you have four kids under five that your are trying to get to bed? If so, this makes sense!  

My puppy is 16 weeks now. And I really like having my girl out with me except when I leave the house and at night - and then she is in the crate. She is no longer "work" like in the first few weeks when they chew and you have to watch like an eagle, etc. and you're all getting used to each other. Now, she is just fun and love. I love having her snuggled up against me when I am watching TV. When I am cleaning up, especially doing the dishwasher, we practice sit-stay or down-stay. When I am eating, she is learning that she is not allowed to hang around and beg for my food. I want her to be part of everything, so she needs to be out and about with me learning how to be a good dog when there are people over - or when I am trying to clean the floor. You know what I mean? If she were in the crate, she might not learn those things early on (when it's easier to teach them and make it part of life). I also like playing with her in my house - with her toys and stuff, so she needs to be out of her crate to do that. 

But - that being said - you might have reasons for needing to crate so much. This is just what I like about NOT crating when I am home.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm no schedule expert but I'll share what we do, as my pup is nearly 15 weeks too. Since I leave for work at 7:30 I get up at 5:30 so that I can take him out, feed him, walk him for a good 20 minutes, and let him hang out with me until I have to go and crate him. My daughter then takes him out at 9:30 to 10:00. After that he is only crated if she needs to go or is unable to keep an eye on him and for shorter periods. He gets lunch around 12:00. I'm home shortly after 4:30, sometimes my son has been home also much earlier so he's never crated after that until bed time. Dinner is at 6:00. We put him to bed in his crate around 9:30 to 10:00 after his last potty break. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I think it sounds like a pretty good schedule. Much better than someone who dumps the puppy in a crate for 8 hours a day for sure. When Kea was a baby, she slept quite a bit, and I tried to direct her to the crate for nap times. I was working from home at the time, and we needed some sort of consistency so I could have some blocks of time in which to work. Eventually, she would go in there by herself for naps. 

I have a little 9-week old guy at my house right now, and I have been keeping pretty good track of his schedule since he will be going to my aunt in New York when he's about 15 weeks. I thought in this case, a schedule would make for an easier transition for him, so I'm trying to keep track so she can pick up right where we left off. 

Ours looks something like this (granted, at 15 weeks, I'm sure you're much further along in the housebreaking process than we are - we've only had him here for 3 days!) If he's not in the crate, he's with us, playing with Kea and her toys, under close supervision. Every time he makes a move for the front door, out we go! If he acts like he wants to lay down and nap, I put him in the crate. This morning, he went in there all on his own. 

This was yesterday's schedule:

6:30 wake up, 10 minute potty walk, come in and eat breakfast
play time inside
Out again around 7:30 for potty
Crate 8-12 while we went to church
12 potty,
1:00 potty
1:30 lunch, then potty
1:30-3:30 nap in crate
3:30 potty
4:30-6 nap in crate (while we ate dinner) 
6:00 dinner, potty
6:20 potty
7:00 potty
7:10 potty
7:20 potty
7:20 -8 crate with bone
8:05 potty
8:30 potty
8:30-10:15 nap (on the kitchen floor...he looked simply angelic and I didn't have the heart to move him to the crate, hehe)
10:15 potty
10:30 bed


----------



## Care54A (Jul 15, 2013)

I third the question on crate time. Especially in the evening...? Doesn't she need more activity to tire her out before bed? Bailey would be bouncing off the walls if he was on that schedule. He needs a lot of exercise. Maybe your pup is more low-energy...?

Bailey is a little older at 16 weeks and since he never took to the crate, we use an ex-pen. I'm at a stay at home mom to 2 kids, and Bailey has been so good in the house, he's hardly ever in his pen. He pretty much only goes in there at night, when we leave the house for errands, or when he puts himself in there for a nap.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Less crate more socialization. Unless shes walking in there on her own to take a nap or to play with her toys I would keep cate time to minimum, unless like others said when she can't be watched or bedtime. She might be dream puppy now but the first time when she's left uncrated and you come home and something is destroyed because she was never taught what she could and couldn't do. I'm not saying you're wrong in your training method, some puppy are good puppies and learn fast, but if she is such a dream puppy let her out of her crate more often and test her. I'm not a dog trainer in any way shape or form, my dogs know the basics and I'm happy with that, they are very well socialized and love children, to me thats an accomplishment, so who I'm I to say what's right and what's wrong but you must be second guessing your method if wrote about it here. Raliegh does sound like a sweet girl. Good luck!!! Love to see some pics


----------



## RaleighsMom (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow! Thank you all so much. This was incredibly helpful. 

I do not have kids. Only Raleigh and my fiance. Honestly, the only reason I was crating her is because I didn't know any better. My reasoning at the time was that I was trying to give her structure because I saw her acting out whenever she was allowed too much freedom. like children tend to do. Out of naivety I thought it was best for her and what she was asking for.

I have already adjusted her schedule - after our morning walk together we did some much needed housework this morning and she is now passed out at my feet 

Question: Since I work from home during the week, should I keep her out all day with me as well? It may be a little tough because I really need to be able to get work done and she's getting close, but is still not 100% potty trained yet.

I believe this will work, but I have also attached a picture of my girl!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yay! Glad to see this. 

As for when you have to work - for sure, if you can't be watching her 100%, it is okay to crate or have her in a safe area if she can signal to you that she needs to go out.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness...what a little doll.

Yes, have her out as much as you can. She'd rather by laying at your feet than in her kennel. The bonding has begun.

That said, you would want to crate her while you shower, or maybe have a conference call...crates are really handy for that.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

There seems to be another duplicate thread on this post. Maybe delete the other one?


----------



## RaleighsMom (Sep 2, 2013)

And here are some photos of my girl!


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

I know I don't have my glasses on but I don't see any pictures.............


----------



## RaleighsMom (Sep 2, 2013)

Woops... new at this....


----------



## RaleighsMom (Sep 2, 2013)

Woops... new at this...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww....how cute is she!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, RaleighsMom. Your little girl sure is a doll.
Just FYI, I merged your three threads into one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on Raleigh, she's adorable.


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

She is beautiful!


----------



## n0x315 (May 16, 2013)

My pup is 21 weeks, so a bit older, but his schedule or so has been the same for most part. Weekends are different, he now lets us sleep in until about 7/730, and he doesn't spend nearly as much time in the crate on sat/sun. 

His average M-F:
515 -wake up, light play, potty etc.
530 -eat
630 -20-30 minute walk, and to visit his favorite neighbor who has a treat or two for him every morning, and potty of course.
710 - Crate
10-1030 - My father is retired, so he will come let him out for potty and play time (a lot of him running/long retrieves etc), and lunch
12-1230 - lunch
1300 - Crate
1710 - I get home from work. Potty time
1730 - dinner
Rest / potty while dinner settles
1910 -Play/walk/more long retrieves

His bed time is all over depending on how much he did. Sometimes Simba is out cold at 2100, other times 2200. He is a tired pup at the end of the day though.


----------



## Care54A (Jul 15, 2013)

Ohhh, how cute is she??!? Love her! 

Here's a thought... do you have a doggy daycare near you? Even though I'm home all day, I take Bailey once a week. It's sooo great and tires him out! He's even pretty low-key the day after. Also, if you can take her to the dog park in the morning before work to let her play, she'll be ready to rest when you get home and you can concentrate on work


----------

